# PS3 an Verstärker anschließen



## Sigmea (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

eines sei vorweg gesagt: Ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich auf dem Gebiet "Verstärker" usw. gut aus, aber ich versuche, so gut wie möglich mein Problem darzustellen:

Ich habe eine PS3 an meinem PC-Bildschirm angeschlossen (Acer G245HQ) per HDMI-Kabel. Ich habe jetzt allerdings keinen Sound, da mein Bildschirm keine integrierten Boxen hat oder einen Anschluss um welche anzuschließen.
Ich habe einen Verstärker Pioneer A109 und daran sind meine Boxen angeschlossen Hecto Vita 200. Ich wollte jetzt an meiner PS3 das AV oder Scart-Kabel anschließen. Dort gibt es 3 Farben. Gelb, Weiß und Rot. Wobei letztere für Audiosignale zuständig sind und das Gelbe für das Bild.
Also habe ich das weiße und das rote an meinen Verstärker angeschlossen. In den Slot "CD". Den weißen Stecker in den weißen Anschluss und bei rot dasselbe.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht es. ^^

Normalerweise müsste die ganze Geschichte ja jetzt vollendet sein und ich müsste Sound hören. Tue ich aber nicht.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Habe ich vielleicht am Verstärker falsche Knöpfe gedrückt oder geht es von sich aus einfach nicht?


----------



## Night2010 (5. Mai 2012)

Du musst den Verstärker auf CD stellen. bzw guck mal ob du einen AUX eingang hast.

Normal sollte es so klappen, das du dann Sound drüber hörst. Kann aber auch sein, das wenn der Sound über HDMI kommt, das du es bei der PS3 umstellen musst.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Mai 2012)

Hast du die Kabel an die "richtigen" Rot/Weiß-Anschlüsse angeschlossen? In deinem Fall könnte CD-In und CD-Out geben. Deine müssten dann in CD-In und die Boxenkabel in CD-Out. Dann musst du noch auf CD stellen.


----------



## Morisson (5. Mai 2012)

Genau! Und ich meine auch dass du im PS3 Config dann auch was umstellen musst, vonwegen dass der Sound nicht über HDMI kommt!


----------



## Shelung (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe an meine PS3 meine Logitech z506 anlage angeschlossen.

Geht auch nur über rot/weis aber * Qualität ist super gut* ich musste extra in den PS3 Einstellungen auf den av ausgang umstellen da er sonst nicht die Boxen annimt.


Sprich ich habe den Scart ausgang der PS3 genommen und einer nur Rot und weis genutzt *hatte noch ne Verlängerung *

Habe aber auch den Gelben Anschluss im Fernseher wenn auch ungenutzt. 


Stell den Bild output auf HDMI und den Sound output auf scart bzw. AV


----------



## Sigmea (5. Mai 2012)

Aha!

Danke euch vielmals. Die Lösung des Problems war, dass ich im PS3-Menü unter Sound-Einstellungen die Soundwiedergabe von HDMI auf AV umstellen musste.

Habt nochmals herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Shelung (5. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem ich habe selbst lange gebastelt bis ich es raus hatte ^^


----------

